# FE Environmental Engineering



## akulkarni (Aug 22, 2012)

I am appearing for FE Exam in October 2012. Preparing for afternoon section but seems like lacking a resource for practicing various numbers and types of problems.

Is anyone aware of a good resource for practice problems in environmental engineering afternoon section?

Thank you.


----------



## CU07 (Sep 24, 2012)

Have you used the PPI books? That's all I used to study. The one for the morning and then the smaller book for environmental. ISBN is 978-1-59126-018-9, and I see they have another book out now too, ISBN 978-1-932613-45-2, that's strictly practice problems.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 25, 2012)

I took it in April 2003, I have nothing to add other than good luck.


----------



## MadameCurie (Dec 11, 2012)

I know is a bit late to answer this post but I just got my results and I passed!!!!

For the afternoon section I used the PPI and NCEES books, and I supplemented with the handbook of environmental engineering calculations.

I hope this helps


----------

